# Lexar announces the world’s first 1TB SD card



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 9, 2019)

> *San Jose, USA, January 9, 2019* – Lexar, a leading global brand of flash memory solutions, today announced the new Lexar® Professional 633x SDXC™ UHS-I card with 1 terabyte (1TB) of memory.
> Shoot and record more of what you love without changing cards with this high-capacity 1TB memory card that supplies the space you need for capturing all the action. Designed for your mid-range DSLR, HD camcorder, or 3D camera, the Lexar® Professional 633x SDXC™ UHS-I card lets you quickly capture, and transfer high-quality photos and stunning 1080p full-HD, 3D, and 4K video**, with read speeds of up to 633x (95MB/s)*. This Class 10 card leverages UHS-I technology to deliver high-speed performance to get the shot you want while providing the reliability you need.
> 
> “Almost fifteen years ago, Lexar announced a 1GB SD™ card. Today, we are excited to announce 1TB of storage capacity in the same convenient form factor. As consumers continue to demand greater storage for their cameras, the...



Continue reading...


----------



## ethanz (Jan 9, 2019)

I thought Lexar stopped making memory cards? 

Amazing to have that much capacity on so little of disk. Although, also that is a lot of eggs to be carrying in one proverbial basket.


----------



## MickDK (Jan 9, 2019)

1 TB and 95 MB/sec? LOL!


----------



## Cochese (Jan 9, 2019)

MickDK said:


> 1 TB and 95 MB/sec? LOL!



It'd take about 3-4 hours to empty that card.

The card for when you never want to change your card.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 9, 2019)

ethanz said:


> I thought Lexar stopped making memory cards?
> 
> Amazing to have that much capacity on so little of disk. Although, also that is a lot of eggs to be carrying in one proverbial basket.


Your data is in safe hands  :

http://www.longsys.com/longsys-acqu...high-performance-removable-storage-solutions/


----------



## unfocused (Jan 9, 2019)

Fill up your hard drive with just one card? Seems like Lexar is providing a great example of "just because you can doesn't mean you should."


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 10, 2019)

unfocused said:


> Fill up your hard drive with just one card? Seems like Lexar is providing a great example of "just because you can doesn't mean you should."


So don't buy it.

While I might not use a 1TB SD card in a camera, I'd like one this size for securely backing up data from my laptop, which has an SD slot built in. I can use Windows Bitlocker on it, so if the little thing went astray, at least it would be hard to get at whatever is on it. (Bitlocker is like any lock: It keeps the honest people honest.)


----------



## TAF (Jan 10, 2019)

They imply they tested it on 1100 different devices.

Is the EOS R on that list?


----------



## TommyLee (Jan 10, 2019)

Interesting... memory cards and SSD drives are just 'flying high' nowadays...
....
it is why I have 2 .....LG V10 phones.. because it can address 2TB cards..
Big display... nice camera... changeable battery
when one died.... I bought a refurbished...
I have a rugged one..that gets banged about..biking in the rain
and a nicer one that is nearly pristine

They both have 256Gig cards....similar files

//////
yeah........I also thought Lex stopped with memory ...
//////

it is an absurd feature ...sorta..
ALL my music, bunches of fav youtube music videos..
a big collection of years ...of my Canon photos to review..
all in my hip pocket.. x 2 .....

and lots of room for photos and videos from the phone...each day...

as soon as the price is dropped a bit.. I am ready to update..
//
as mentioned... above ...the little cards are handy to back up the laptop..
I do it also..

I will never get another phone without replaceable battery AND a large micro-sd ability..
///

I love this site.. there is always so much happening...
and people are so informed.... so I learn too

I have EOS 1dx2 and 5D3.. but I would LOVE a high megapixel R body.. to gradually move to..
I am pretty sure my 35MM II and Sig 135 f1.8 are up to that..
maybe the 100-400 II also.....

CORRECTION:
I have to laugh at myself: I 'READ' 1TB micro...
...never mind ...haha... soon it may get to 1TB..

my 256GB *micro-SD* phone cards AND 256GB SD camera cards are doing fine..though

//////


----------



## Britsinbeavercreek (Jan 10, 2019)

Can’t say I’m thrilled by the prospect of a 1TB card from any manufacturer, and especially so from Lexar. Imagine losing 1TB of images when the card fails....? Even disregarding the loss of all those images, I know form personal experience how poor the response form Lexar can be regarding a warranty replacement. One of my 32GB Pro cards failed 8 months ago and I’m STILL waiting for a warranty replacement. I’ve had a plethora of excuses, ranging from problems with replacement card labeling, new government rules, new company owner considerations, etc., but still no repacement card. I’ve now asked for a simple cash refund, but no reply yet. So what use is a “lifetime warranty” if it takes a lifetime to get a replacement?


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 10, 2019)

Britsinbeavercreek said:


> Can’t say I’m thrilled by the prospect of a 1TB card from any manufacturer, and especially so from Lexar. Imagine losing 1TB of images when the card fails....? Even disregarding the loss of all those images, I know form personal experience how poor the response form Lexar can be regarding a warranty replacement. One of my 32GB Pro cards failed 8 months ago and I’m STILL waiting for a warranty replacement. I’ve had a plethora of excuses, ranging from problems with replacement card labeling, new government rules, new company owner considerations, etc., but still no repacement card. I’ve now asked for a simple cash refund, but no reply yet. So what use is a “lifetime warranty” if it takes a lifetime to get a replacement?


Storage devices fail, including CF cards, HDDs, and SSDs. This is why backups are important, and this is why cautious pros demand two card slots. The odds of losing an SD card are much higher than of one failing, in my opinion.

As long as Lexar and other companies make sizes you are comfortable with, why worry about bigger ones?

Thanks for sharing your experience. It's a good reminder to be careful. And it would be frustrating to wait so long for a replacement, especially if you kept your receipt, the packaging, the little case, and followed whatever else the fine print demands for the warranty to be honored.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 10, 2019)

We've been cautioning the "eggs in one basket" thing since 256mb CF cards.


----------



## Antono Refa (Jan 10, 2019)

Reminds me SanDisk announced its developing a 1TB SD card two years ago. I wonder what happened to it.


----------



## docsmith (Jan 10, 2019)

TAF said:


> They imply they tested it on 1100 different devices.
> 
> Is the EOS R on that list?



Unless I am mistaken, that is an EOS-R in the bottom left of the picture. Doesn't mean it is on the list, but interesting that Lexar (or their marketing firm) included the R in their picture.


----------



## Ivan Muller (Jan 10, 2019)

I just got mself a 128 g card, takes about 4000 CRaw images on the R. this is my biggest card ever...I still also use a couple of 32 g cards. On a busy European holiday I filled one 32 G card per day...touch wood I've never had a card fail on me...but I can imagine two 1TB cards in a dual slot camera....one can do A 3 week holiday without bothering to download or take laptops etc etc with...


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Jan 10, 2019)

This will also be great for security cameras, for those who don't want to rely on the internet of things.


----------



## Talys (Jan 10, 2019)

It's gonna hurt when I can't find that puppy


----------



## ethanz (Jan 10, 2019)

Talys said:


> It's gonna hurt when I can't find that puppy



They need one with a GPS tracker and Jedi force field to protect.


----------



## mb66energy (Jan 10, 2019)

Finally a great storage for my raspberry pi audio system to have some headroom for future CDs (ripped as non-compressed wav files). But maybe I will buy a third 256GByte USB stick and wait for SD card prices to come town a little bit.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 10, 2019)

Antono Refa said:


> Reminds me SanDisk announced its developing a 1TB SD card two years ago. I wonder what happened to it.


That was just a prototype and never made it to market.

For anyone wants to read more about Sandisk prototype:
https://www.gsmarena.com/sandisk_un..._card_just_a_prototype_for_now-blog-20609.php


----------



## Famateur (Jan 10, 2019)

It'll be a long time before I ever need 1TB capacity for shooting photos...or can even afford this card...

...but like others have mentioned, this would be a fantastic portable backup. Can't wait until they hit 2TB or 4TB!!

Right now, I carry a 2TB drive with me wherever I go (long story). Being able to carry just a couple of SD cards in my wallet instead would be simply splendid.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 10, 2019)

Famateur said:


> It'll be a long time before I ever need 1TB capacity for shooting photos...or can even afford this card...
> 
> ...but like others have mentioned, this would be a fantastic portable backup. Can't wait until they hit 2TB or 4TB!!
> 
> Right now, I carry a 2TB drive with me wherever I go (long story). Being able to carry just a couple of SD cards in my wallet instead would be simply splendid.


What kind of case do you use to protect them from breaking when in your wallet?


----------



## Famateur (Jan 11, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> What kind of case do you use to protect them from breaking when in your wallet?



My wallet rides in my front right pocket, so there's not risk of anything breaking.


----------



## TAF (Jan 11, 2019)

This card does solve the problem of having the change cards 'in the field' (my one objection to SD cards - I am less likely to drop a CF card when my fingers are cold). No need to bother changing cards - that would be hard to fill in one day (download at night).

I hope they prove reliable.


----------



## applecider (Jan 12, 2019)

The write speed on other lexar 633x cards varies from 10MB/ Sec to 45 MB/ Sec, I prefer usb3 flash drives for off device storage esp the faster ones like the newer usb 3.1 ones which write at 150-380MB/ Sec.

I have wondered why usb flash cards could not e used as on camera storage in place of dedicated internal cards or as a second card option.


----------



## David - Sydney (Jan 13, 2019)

I would never use a 1TB card but... what about storage for 8K video files in-camera?
Dual slots for security
Cards were kept in the camera to minimise damage and reformatted after transfer to PC and backup

8K files are minimum 50mps (compressed) as per recent articles about streaming 8k video
Uncompressed 8K is a different beast with 100gb ethernet probably being needed and 1TB = ~37 minutes of recording time


----------



## jedy (Jan 14, 2019)

TAF said:


> This card does solve the problem of having the change cards 'in the field' (my one objection to SD cards - I am less likely to drop a CF card when my fingers are cold). No need to bother changing cards - that would be hard to fill in one day (download at night).
> 
> I hope they prove reliable.


You'd definitely need a dual card camera in that case as a backup. I still can't see anyone filling up a 1TB, even in a day - unless they're shooting constantly in burst mode. The prospect of sorting through 1TB of photo files does seem very daunting though. Looks like it's going to cost $399.99.
https://www.mirrorlessrumors.com/breaking-new-records-lexar-announces-worlds-first-1tb-sd-card/


----------



## Architect1776 (Jan 21, 2019)

Ivan Muller said:


> I just got mself a 128 g card, takes about 4000 CRaw images on the R. this is my biggest card ever...I still also use a couple of 32 g cards. On a busy European holiday I filled one 32 G card per day...touch wood I've never had a card fail on me...but I can imagine two 1TB cards in a dual slot camera....one can do A 3 week holiday without bothering to download or take laptops etc etc with...


How can you possibly fill a 32 gigabyte card let alone one a day?
I recently took a week long vacation to some incredible places and took about 180 photos total. 
I can't comprehend there are that many unique and interesting photos in a day worth taking.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 21, 2019)

Architect1776 said:


> How can you possibly fill a 32 gigabyte card let alone one a day?
> I recently took a week long vacation to some incredible places and took about 180 photos total.
> I can't comprehend there are that many unique and interesting photos in a day worth taking.


You need a kitten and to discover video


----------



## tmc784 (Jan 22, 2019)

Make sure there has no spyware.


----------

